# Shimano Bantam Repair



## jdr418 (Sep 9, 2010)

Howdy,

New here on the forum but not to rod and reel repairs. I have two Shimano Bantams on the bench with the same symptoms. I hope some of you guys with lots of Shimano knowledge can help. Both will free spool when in gear. If I give a steady pull or a quick jerk on the line simulating a hook set or a fish pulling drag, the spools will free spool. One reel is a Bantam BTX100FC and the other is a Black Magnum 100GT. Do both have bad pinion gears or weak yoke springs.
All help and imput will be appreciated.


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

jdr418 said:


> Howdy,
> 
> New here on the forum but not to rod and reel repairs. I have two Shimano Bantams on the bench with the same symptoms. I hope some of you guys with lots of Shimano knowledge can help. Both will free spool when in gear. If I give a steady pull or a quick jerk on the line simulating a hook set or a fish pulling drag, the spools will free spool. One reel is a Bantam BTX100FC and the other is a Black Magnum 100GT. Do both have bad pinion gears or weak yoke springs.
> All help and imput will be appreciated.


Welcome to the forum!

In my experiences with this vintage Bantam it has been the pinion gear.
I've never had a problem with yoke springs.
It's the slotted hole in the pinion that wears as it engages the spool shaft. It is fairly easy to visually inspect for this because the slot will looked chipped or eroded.

IMO, and especially with this pinion design, you will take a tiny bit off the pinion slot each time you hit freespool with weight against the spool.
For this reason I always roll the spool back to remove pressure before I hit freespool.

Using that technique, I've never burned up a pinion. Not using that technique I burned up my first pinion in 3 months.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

I think direct drive nailed it. Since those pinions have been out of stock for a while, you will have to refurb the ones you have. Take a look at the slot in the pinion and the edge that engages the spool is probably slightly slanted. Take a small file or dremal tool and make it straight again. Dont take off too much material, or you will have a lot of slop in the reel. Hopefully this will get you going again.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Agreed! DD hit it on the head. Very common symptomatic of that geandre of reel. That's why they went with the newer version of that pinion gear..DD gets the gold star on this one..Dip


----------



## jdr418 (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. I will have a go at getting them working again. If not its no big loss, both were given to me for parts anyway.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The anti reverse pawl could be worn too. Check to see that the edge is still good and that the ears of the pawl are bent in slightly.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Reel*

Call Pooch at 281 7037630 he is shimano repairman .Also a 2cooler very nice retired guy and knows his stuff .Last I talked to him he had boxes full of bantams I bought one from him and love it silver with wood grips .


----------

